# oil analysis-gas in oil



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

When you changed the oil/took the sample how long did you let the car warm up before? I just took a sample from my car through the dipstick and the place I sent my sample to recommend driving the car for 20 mins beforehand to cook out any normal moisture or fuel build-up.

I had 5000 miles on the oil and the OLM said 53%. I plan on posting the results when I get them.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

1877 iris ave said:


> they said that when they changed the oil there were no codes, and they didn't know what to do.


Are they hiring just anyone off the street these days?


----------



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

i am surprised that there haven't been any proposed solutions for my dilemma. My average fuel economy over the 2250 miles has been 37.3 mpg ( 50-50 city highway). so the engine seems to be working correctly and there are no codes. so what could be the problem? An engine won't last very long with 3% fuel dilution. and since 3% is much greater than normal there must be something obvious that is wrong. I hope some of you chevy mechanics will chime in. thanks

eric 2012 eco

ps sean the car was warmed up properly before taking the sample.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

My only thoughts would be leaky injectors.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Have to get by the rings tho...


----------



## ronbo10 (Sep 19, 2011)

I remember breaking in my 2006 Malibu (3.5 liter V-6), and was unhappy with the fuel economy - low 20's. I had been babying it, probably too much. I decided 'no more mister nice guy', so I drove it like I stole it, and apparently that was enough to get a good piston ring seat, as my mileage improved to around 26 to 27 mpg. It was as if you had changed a fueling program with a switch. Worth a try, I guess (though your m.p.g. suggests it might be another issue). Good luck in getting to the bottom of this.

I imagine you're going to do another analysis on your newly changed oil following a similar amount of use.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

limited360 said:


> Have to get by the rings tho...


Yeah but tolerances hot vs
cold will be enough to allow for fuel to get by the rings IMO.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

How far to the dealer? If it was a short trip, one short trip on a cold engine can put a lot of fuel into the oil. Our cars suck lots of gas when cold, like 0.9 gallons/hour or so, for the first 1-2 minutes until the catalysts light off and the emissions monitors are happy.


----------



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

I do usually baby the car for max fuel economy. I will try to, as ronbo10 suggested, romp on it to make sure the rings are fully seated. 

And I will be getting another oil analysis at 4500 miles. I switched over to a full synthetic, amsoil, that should help seal the rings a little better.

thanks for your responses

eric


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah during the break in period you should have been varying load just not redlining to properly seat the rings. That is a little concerning though, I changed mine at 2600 miles using AMSOIL as well. I'm nearing 4800 now, maybe I'll send a sample off and see where I'm at.


----------



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

"Yeah during the break in period you should have been varying load just not redlining to properly seat the rings"

It think i did break it in properly. I put amsoil 5w-30 next time I think i'll use 0w-30


----------

